# OpenOffice 1.0.3 deutsch mit Thesaurus und Vorlagen [ebuild]

## Ravage

Hi,

diesmal ein Update für OpenOffice 1.0.3.1 deutsch: 

ebuild mit Thesaurus und Vorlagen - Binary Version !

Viel Spaß damit,

 :Arrow:  http://www.darav.de/gentoo/index.html

Rav

----------

## Carlo

Dankeschön!   :Smile: 

Carlo

----------

## moe

Danke auch von mir!

BTW. das ie5.5 ebuild klappt auch wunderbar, allerdings muss man die benötigten Dateien erst suchen, da M$ den IE5.5 nicht mehr supported..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## hopfe

Was benötigt man alles für die Installation von IE 5.5?

Wine, ...  ?

----------

## McPringle

 *moe wrote:*   

> BTW. das ie5.5 ebuild klappt auch wunderbar, allerdings muss man die benötigten Dateien erst suchen, da M$ den IE5.5 nicht mehr supported..

 

Ich suche auch, aber finde nix. Hast Du einen Tip für mich, wo ich die Dateien herunterladen kann?

Danke

McPringle

----------

## moe

Na wine und natürlich den IE5.5, den gibts aber nicht mehr auf der M$-Downloadseite..

Wo ich die Dateien gefunden habe weiss ich nicht mehr   :Sad:  Hab an sich nur den Dateinamen bei Google oder filemirrors.com eigetippt.

Hab aber alles noch in /usr/p../distfiles wenn du was nicht findest, musst mich mal anmailen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## McPringle

 *moe wrote:*   

> Wo ich die Dateien gefunden habe weiss ich nicht mehr   Hab an sich nur den Dateinamen bei Google oder filemirrors.com eigetippt.

 

Ich bin fündig geworden:

http://mib.teco.edu/ftp/IE/ie55us/

Gruß

McPringle

----------

## L0ki

Ich habe mir die Dateien von obigem Link runtergeladen, komme allerdings mit meiner extract.exe nicht weiter.

Gibt es dort spezielle Versionspräferenzen?? Ich habe hier die extract.exe von der Win95 und der Win98 Installations-CD....mit beiden bricht die installation nach dem entpacken von einigen Dateien einfach ab.

Muß ich vielleicht zuvor an der config von wine etwas ändern? Wine wurde gerade frisch installiert.

----------

## genmich

Hi,

hab mir den Ebuild zum Ooffice runtergeladen. Ich musste einen neuen Digest machen, weil der Thesaurus nicht übereingestimmt hat.

Und es werden keine Einträge in k-Menü gemacht (er findet auch nichts mit Programmsuche). Wie kann ich die alle da reinmachen (ohne alle Verknüpfungen manuell zu machen)?

miga

----------

## ejok

Weiss jemand, wie es kommt, dass statt eines <"> ein <?> angezeigt wird? Ich komm da gerade nicht wieter. Auf einem Rechner ist's normal auf dem anderer  nicht  :Sad: ( 

Ansonsten funzt es prima  :Smile: 

----------

## cyman777

Gibt es eine Step-by-Step Anleitung?

Danke, mfg

cyman

----------

## McPringle

 *cyman777 wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Step-by-Step Anleitung?

 

Für die Installation von OpenOffice?

```
su - root

emerge openoffice

logout
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## cyman777

...ich meinte eigentlich mit diesem deutschen ebuild - den hab ich mir runtergeladen, was mach ich jetzt damit?

Da das ein binary ebuild ist, wie ich das verstanden habe frage ich mich ob OOo schneller wäre wenn ich es nur mit 

```
LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffie
```

installiere? (ich hab einen Duron 800)

Danke im vorraus

----------

## McPringle

 *cyman777 wrote:*   

> Da das ein binary ebuild ist, wie ich das verstanden habe frage ich mich ob OOo schneller wäre wenn ich es nur mit 
> 
> ```
> LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffie
> ```
> ...

 

Ausprobieren. Eventuell ist es das, das musst Du schon testen.

hth

McPringle

----------

## cyman777

...aber wie kann ich diesen ebuild installieren?

mit emerge openoffice installiere ich doch ein openoffice vom Gentoo mirror.

Wie kann ich also portage sagen, dass dieser ebuild einzuspielen ist?

Das hat noch niemand beantwortet!

Danke

mfg

----------

## McPringle

 *cyman777 wrote:*   

> ...aber wie kann ich diesen ebuild installieren?

 

Du meinst eine selbst heruntergeladene ebuild-Datei? Ganz einfach:

```
emerge /pfad/zur/datei.ebuild
```

Happy Openofficing...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyman777

Super, hat funktioniert, aber leider kam jetzt die Fehlermeldung

!!! Couldn't download OOo-Thesaurus-snpshot.zip. Aborting.

Wo bekomme ich so einen Snapshot zum ins /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren?

Danke, liebe Grüsse aus Wien

cyman

----------

## McPringle

 *cyman777 wrote:*   

> Super, hat funktioniert, aber leider kam jetzt die Fehlermeldung
> 
> !!! Couldn't download OOo-Thesaurus-snpshot.zip. Aborting.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich so einen Snapshot zum ins /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren?

 

Eine Google-Suche könnte helfen: http://www.google.de/search?q=OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

hth

McPringle

----------

## oliof

 *Ravage wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> diesmal ein Update für OpenOffice 1.0.3.1 deutsch: 
> 
> ebuild mit Thesaurus und Vorlagen - Binary Version !
> ...

 

Hallo,

vielen Dank für diesen ebuild. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit den openoffice-bin-ebuilds: Das script 'ooffice' wird immer nur eine leere Datei. Ich habe mir den ebuild angeschaut, und gesehen, dass die Datei wie folgt erzeugt wird:

```

# Install wrapper script

       exeinto /usr/bin

       sed -e "s|<pv>|${PV}|g" \

               ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/ooffice-wrapper-1.3 > ${T}/ooffice

       doexe ${T}/ooffice

```

Ich finde aber auf meinem System die Quelldatei 'ooffice-wrapper-1.3' nicht im buildroot von openoffice-bin-de.-> sed erzeugt eine leere Datei. 

Ich habe jetzt den wrapper aus dem openoffice-bin kopiert und den genommen, aber das kann ja nicht die richtige Lösung sein.

Irgendwelche Tips?

Grüße,

    oliof

----------

## cyman777

Hi Leute!

Ich hab die Suche aufgegeben und einfach mit 

LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice

installiert.

Hat 29(!) Stunden gedauert (hab allerdings noch einiges nebenbei emerged) aber jetzt isses da  :Smile: 

----------

## oliof

 *cyman777 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich hab die Suche aufgegeben und einfach mit 
> 
> LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice
> ...

 

Auf was für einem System?

Grüße,

 oliof

----------

## Aldo

 *oliof wrote:*   

>  *cyman777 wrote:*   
> 
> Hat 29(!) Stunden gedauert (hab allerdings noch einiges nebenbei emerged) aber jetzt isses da  
> 
> Auf was für einem System?
> ...

 

Hat er doch weiter oben geschrieben: Duron 800

----------

## Vyper

Das ist ja lustig. Der Aufruf von "emerge openoffice-bin-de" endet mit folgender Ausgabe:

```
>>> Downloading http://thesaurus.kdenews.org/download/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

--20:54:00--  http://thesaurus.kdenews.org/download/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »thesaurus.kdenews.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu thesaurus.kdenews.org[62.39.112.246]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 325,932 [application/zip]

100%[=============================================================================================================================>] 325,932       40.66K/s    ETA 00:00

20:54:08 (40.66 KB/s) - »/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip« gespeichert [325932/325932]

!!! Couldn't download OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip. Aborting.
```

Wie ist das jetzt zu erklären? Die Datei /usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip wurde jedenfalls korrekt heruntergeladen (wie auch die anderen Dateien des ebuilds).

Jedenfalls habe ich ganz stupide noch einmal denselben Befehl ausgeführt:

```
>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://thesaurus.kdenews.org/download/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

--20:57:51--  http://thesaurus.kdenews.org/download/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »thesaurus.kdenews.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu thesaurus.kdenews.org[62.39.112.246]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

Die Fortführung des Downloads ist fehlgeschlagen; dies ist ein

Widerspruch zur Option »-c«.

Die vorhandene Datei »/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip« wird nicht abgeschnitten.

!!! Couldn't download OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip. Aborting.
```

Wieso glaubt emerge, die Datei wäre nicht da, obwohl sie es doch offensichtlich ist? Irgendwelche Tipps, wie ich vorgehen könnte?

----------

## dertobi123

Grund für die Fehlermeldung ist, dass sich die Größe der OOo_Thesaurus-snapshot.zip von Zeit zu Zeit ändert.

Um openoffice-bin-de zu installieren gehst du in das Verzeichnis wo der ebuild liegt, löschst das Digest File und machst

```
ebuild openoffice-bin-de-1.0.3.1.ebuild digest
```

Anschliessend solte das 

```
emerge openoffice-bin-de
```

 funktionieren.

Das Thema wurde hier vor einigen Tagen/Wochen diskutiert, bei weiteren Fragen kannst du ja mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern.   :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Vyper

Danke, so klappt's!

----------

